# Greek Tax Treaty with USA



## LadaNiva (Dec 31, 2014)

In looking at the possibility of retiring to Greece, I am trying to figure out if my retirement income from the US (Social Security, Federal Government Retirement, and 401K/SEP sources) would be taxable in Greece. There is a provision in the treaty which I found that indicated this may be the case but it's not all that clear. Are there any Americans retired to Greece who have already received an interpretation on this? If so, please advise.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*taxation in greece*

hi,if you go back to a posting on the 28 october 2011 you will see a that EriEli (a member)asks some questions on this subject and was answered by Bevdeforges-super moderator,it may be helpful to you.


----------

